# **Revo Technik welcomes Fifteen52 v.2 in Sarasota Fl to our authorized dealer network**



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

Revo Technik is pleased to announce our newest authorized tuning center, Fifteen52 v.2 in Sarasota Florida. As many of you may remember the previous iteration, Brad Beardow and his team will once again bring the ultimate in VW and Audi tuning and customization back to the forefront of the VAG aftermarket. Fifteen52 v.2 services range from basic maintenance to ground up custom built one-offs. UUC, Garrett, Stasis and Turner Motorsports are just some of the products they offer and now Fifteen52 v.2 will be providing Revo Technik performance software to their current and future customers. Please feel free to contact them and schedule and appointment for a free trial of full installation of our performance software.









*Fifteen52 v.2
5646 Palmer Blvd
Sarasota, FL 34232
941.378.9064
*
*E-mail 1552 V.2*
*Fifteen52 V.2.com*


----------

